
Show HN: UnSend.it, modify emails after its sent / read by the recipient - lepunk
http://unsend.it/
======
pavornyoh
How do you modify something that is "read by the recipient"?. Let's use this
example as a case studies. This guy in this article
[http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/man-
accidental...](http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/man-accidentally-
sends-naked-selfies-to-hr-201529) Can you explain how he'd have corrected this
situation with your services? Enlighten us with a step by step correction if
you don't mind. Just trying to understand your services.

------
fiatjaf
No way I'm going to believe this unless you explain me how it works.

~~~
lepunk
Yes, we are doing it via images which are hosted on our server securely
encrypted.

We offer 3 different sending modes: \- tracking only -> the email can't be
modified after sending but you get a notification when the recipient opens the
mail \- attachments only -> you can not modify the emails content but you can
modify / remove attachments \- full unsend -> you can modify / remove contents
of the emails after its been sent / opened + same for attachments

~~~
iqonik
Even this is flawed as gmail caches images so any subsequent edits would not
be displayed!

~~~
lepunk
we worked around that and it works quite well

~~~
iqonik
How did you work around that? As far as I know mailchimp aren't able to so if
you know how, you might have a product in itself!

------
_mikelcelestial
I remembered Pluto Mail because of this.

------
harianus
How does this technically work?

------
v3ss0n
Impossibru!!!!!

